# Switch - Tier 2 ICT to Tier 2 General



## s.madhuprasad (May 15, 2013)

I am currently in UK and am trying to switch. Below are my visa details.. 

Current visa : Tier 2 ICT Long term staff migrant
Home country : India
Visa Issued on: Jan 2013
Valid till : June 2014
Entered UK on February 2013

Switching to : Tier 2 general. 
Valid Sponsor (CoS) : Available
Type : Change of employer (a new company)

I had a work permit 5 years back and has already expired. Can you please let me know whether it is possible and below details : 

Switching possbile ? : 
If possbile whether Incountry allowed ? :
cooling period required ?: 

It would be great if you provide answers, as the documents in UKBA site are confusing and provide contradicting information at different places withing the site... 

If there are any other constraints please do include then in reply... 

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

s.madhuprasad said:


> I am currently in UK and am trying to switch. Below are my visa details..
> 
> Current visa : Tier 2 ICT Long term staff migrant
> Home country : India
> ...


You can't switch in country and there is a 12 month cooling off period so no, not possible.


----------



## s.madhuprasad (May 15, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hi Nyclon,

Thanks for your response... 

sorry for asking again... but does the cooling period apply for tier 2 Long Term ICT as well ?.. 

I have got contradicting replies from few others... Some say that for the my job type (see below), cooling off period wont apply.. wheras one of the consultants said that i can do incountry after 12 months of my entry into UK... I am really confused now... 

It would be great if you can clarify this point alone... thanks in advance.. 

Job type : 1136 - Managers, information and communication technology

All of them said that i cannot apply incountry immediately.. thanks

Regs
Madhu


----------



## sms1978 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Hi Madhu, Can you please share your email id , i am also in same situtation, need you*

Hi Madhu, Can you please share your email id , i am also in same situtation, need your help...god bless.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Please no sharing of personal info.


----------



## Ajain (Nov 16, 2013)

*Hi*



sms1978 said:


> Hi Madhu, Can you please share your email id , i am also in same situtation, need your help...god bless.


Hi I am also in the same situation. can any of you please clarify if any confirmation about the confusion. Most of the immigration consultants are confusing me.

Many thanks
AJ


----------



## nk_123 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am also looking for same information..
could you please update here the latest details you have..


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi every1,

My husband n i are residing in Uk since past 1 year and we are here on Tier 2-ICT visa.
Could anyone please give an idea if we can get this switched to Tier 2-General? Please.

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The rule is:


> Switching into Tier 2 (General) from Tier 2 (Intra-company transfer)(ICT)
> You must not switch a person into Tier 2 (General) from Tier 2 (ICT) unless the migrant has, or was last granted leave as a:
>  Tier 2 (ICT: Established staff) migrant and is applying to change sponsor
>  Tier 2 (ICT) migrant under the rules in place before 6 April 2010 and is applying to change sponsor.
> ...


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/276648/Tier_2.pdf Page 39


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We are in a similar situation and were told from our immigration advisor that if we want to extend the same visa we can do that in country but we want to switch sponsors or type of visa we have to return to our home country to apply. If your salary is over £152,800 per year then you are exempt from the 12 month cooling off period. With a salary of this level the sponsoring company is also exempt from providing a resident market test to hire a foreign national rather than an eu citizen.


----------



## joshijaydeep (May 20, 2014)

Hello,
I currently have a Tier 2 ICT VISA which is due for extension in December. I was wondering rather than applying for the extension in the same class, can I go back home and make a fresh application Tier 2 General category. Is that allowed? Or will that still demand a cooling off period?

Do you have any information on this?

Thanks n Regards,


----------

